# Has Anyone Tried St Johns Wort??



## haloInReverse (May 21, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has taken St Johns Wort for SA and if it was helpful and how it made them feel.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I tried a bottle of it several years ago. I didn't notice any effect, but then I didn't use it long enough to really give it a serious trial. The dose probably should also have been higher to increase the chance of seeing some results.

I tend not to have much faith in herbal remedies in general. The stuff I've read on St. Johns Wort has been conflicting -- some studies say it helps a little and others say it's just plain useless.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

No. I don't think I'll ever try to herbal supplements for SA. I don't trust them.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I tried it. Didn't help.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, I tried it a few years ago....didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Dreamcatcher said:


> Yeah, I tried it a few years ago....didn't notice any difference.


Same here. And it made my skin more sensitive to sunlight.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I didn't use it for my SA ...per se... I used it for my depression about 2-3 years ago when I was totally and completely depressed. It actually helped me out a lot but it caused serious tightness in my chest. Because it worked I used it until I couldn't stand the tightness of my chest. Then a few months later I used it again until I couldn't bear the chest pain. I haven't really been depressed since! One day here and there, that's it.

A couple years before that I had been on zoloft which sent me from manic-depressive to depressed all the time. I think the St. John's Wort helped to get system going in the right direction because I haven't taken anything since I took the St. John's Wort and I'm fine as far as the depression goes!


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

I tried it for depression.... not sa. It didn't help really. It made me very hyper and jittery, and I didn't like it. If anything I would think that it would increase my anxiety.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

:doh Just realized I already replied to this!


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I tried it several years ago but it seemed to make my SA worse. I stopped taking it after suffering a panic attack. I had dropped by to visit a neighbor who invited me into her house. When her daughter joined us in conversation in their living room, I noticed myself beginning to sweat and I panicked. I quickly walked to their front door and waited to be let out (like some pet). How embarrassing was that!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I got a bottle of it in front of me, never used it tho.


----------

